# How many fish in a 29 gallon tank(Clowns,Damsels,Gobys,ect)



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

I like smaller fish, How many fish can i have in a 29 gallon tank


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What system are you planning? Reef, FOWLR or Fish Only? For a tank that size, I'd keep a pair of young clownfish or green chromis and a lawnmower blenny.


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

FOWLR - 3 fish is all i can put in it?[/u]


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

you can push it and go for 5 small ones, but remember as they grow so will their waste and space they take up and your tank will be cramped and territory wars may break out. More fish will also mean more time spent in caring for the tank.

To be safe go for one blenny 2 clownfish one goby, or a similar setup.


----------

